# Trunk Bike Rack Advice



## nafaught (May 8, 2006)

I just recently purchased a '06 IronHorse Maverick Comp bike, my friend purchased an '05 Specialized bike, and then another friend has a '02 Marin bike. They are all Hardtail bikes with front suspension. I drive a 1995 nissan maxima 4-door and I am now looking for a good 3 bike rack so that thousands of dollars worth of bikes do not fly off the back of the car while we are driving to trails. 

I see alot of 3 bike racks at Dicks and Online for around 79.99, but I always question how good these racks really are since they are only 79.99? Can anyone provide any kind of experience with a good 3 bike rack and where I could purchase one? I prefer having a 3 bike trunk rack since we all 3 ride together most of the time so any kind of advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

nafaught said:


> I see alot of 3 bike racks at Dicks and Online for around 79.99, but I always question how good these racks really are since they are only 79.99? Can anyone provide any kind of experience with a good 3 bike rack and where I could purchase one?
> 
> Thanks!


First off let me say that trunk mount racks suck, in general, compared to a hitch rack or roof mount set up and BAD trunk mount racks are a complete waste of time/money.

So, that being said, the best trunk mount rack on the market is the Saris Bones. You can get either the 2 (bones2) or a 3 bike carrier (bones3). The Bones3 retails for around $150 if I remember right. It is very solid. It doesn't use thin cheap aluminum rails like many others. It exhibits NO bike sway to speak of which has always been a problem with trunk mounts. It adjusts to almost any type of vehicle including SUV's, vans and cars with spoilers. One caveat is that your bumper supports the majority of the weight of the bikes (depending on your car shape) and if you have a plastic bumper cover like most of us the weight of the bikes can cause damage or deformation of the cover over time. Some will warp much sooner than others. Another thing to keep in mind is that mounting 3 bikes on almost any 3 bike carrier can be a real PITA but do-able. Anyhow, its the best trunk mount on the market, bar none imo. I just sold my 2 year old bones2 on ebay for about what I paid for it new.

Performance has .99 shipping right now (use RIDE99 upon checkout) http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=17289 but I would check ebay for much better prices.

- http://www.sarisproducts.com/products/bones3.htm


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

I have the Saris Bones2 that I use on my hatchback. If it turns out to be needed, I have no problem purchasing the Bones 3.. it's been great for hauling the bikes all over.


----------



## hamachi (May 9, 2006)

I inputted in your car information on Saris' fit guide web site and here are the returns:

1995 NISSAN Maxima
Here are the Saris racks and accessories that fit your vehicle and carrying needs. You can read an overview of the products below and then click on the product information to learn more. This fit search is meant as a guide. Please consult with a dealer before making your final decision.

Multiple racks will fit your vehicle, you may use any of the following racks:

Guardian 3 
1047P Guardian 3: Like having a Guardian Angel. Hold-downs wrap over bike frame to prevent movement. Carries hard to fit bikes like women’s, juvenile and unique style frames.
product information 
Bones (2 Bike) 
Simply the finest trunk rack on the market. Carries up to two bikes.
product information 
Bones (3 Bike) 
Simply the finest trunk rack on the market. Carries up to three bikes.
product information 

I would recommend Saris for the life-time warranty.


----------

